# Laminate Cabinets



## Rocacana (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello,

I taped the cabinet door with painters "Blue Tape" on my RV so it would'nt swing open while going down the road and when i got to my destination i pulled the tape off and it lifted the laminate off in certain areas.
Now it looks like crap and i am wondering if anyone out there has any great ideas how to fix this.

Thank You for your time,
Rocacana :help:


----------



## nealtw (Jan 31, 2012)

I have had some success with the household iron. 
Ho ye welcome.


----------



## Rocacana (Feb 1, 2012)

How does a iron help this if it lifted the so called grain off the face of the cabinet ???


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2012)

If you have laminate that is installed with contact cement, heat will activate the glue applying pressure after heat will stick it back down. If you talking about real wood venneer, thats a different question.


----------



## Rocacana (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, I see what you mean. No it is not contact paper its real wood venneer, sorry for not explaining that. So what would be my best option to fix this ???


----------



## nealtw (Feb 2, 2012)

Can you post a photo so we can see what you have.


----------



## BridgeMan (Feb 3, 2012)

I've used dozens of rolls of painters' tape, and never had any strong enough to delaminate a true wood veneer.  Maybe your best fix would be to just replace the door(s).  Your RV supplier will likely have a perfect match, for not much $$$.

And then use some fine wire, tightly wrapped around one or two of the hinge pins, to keep the door from opening.  Or just install a magnetic catch , which some RV cabinet doors often have from the factory if not equipped with spring-loaded hinges.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 4, 2012)

Maybe a little Gorilla glue and some tape to hold it down while it dries. You also may need to do a little touch up poly-sealer when your finished, the tape should not stay "overstuck" on a finish. Your tape may have reacted with the finish of the veneer, I would use a different tape, and try an inconspicuous area.
Good luck.


----------



## Rocacana (Feb 5, 2012)

I just discovered last night from a RV place that it is Cabinet tape with the wood grain look. Does anyone know where you can get this from, keeping in mind it is a 1990 National/Dolphin


----------



## Rocacana (Feb 5, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> Maybe a little Gorilla glue and some tape to hold it down while it dries. You also may need to do a little touch up poly-sealer when your finished, the tape should not stay "overstuck" on a finish. Your tape may have reacted with the finish of the veneer, I would use a different tape, and try an inconspicuous area.
> Good luck.


 
I just discovered it is Cabinet Tape with the wood grain look, any ideas on getting it ???


----------



## nealtw (Feb 5, 2012)

Paint stores used to sell MacTac. Self sticking plastic woodgrain.


----------

